# Desk Pico



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Been up 2 and a half weeks, still changing the water every other day because of the AS.

I found the rocks at a landscaping company. You really can't tell how nice they look from these pictures unfortunately.

One Dario and two wild neo shrimp are in here temporarily. 

Any comments?




































He really loves this aquarium.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I love these tanks. What are the sticks? Why do you have the intake in a large tube? I'm just curious....


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, these tanks are nice for how cheap they are. I got this one used a while back, it came with the filter and light(not shown) for $20.

Oh yeah, those are toothpicks to keep the pearlgrass down until it gets rooted.

The intake goes into an under gravel filter the large tube was clear but has become white. I've never used an UG filter in the past, and I read on the AS bag that you shouldn't do it, but I made one with three really fine layers on top and wanted to try it out.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like your filter system, never really thought about attaching a HOB to a UG! Cool lookin rocks!


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good. However, those rocks look to have rust on them suggesting they have an abundance of iron in them. I wonder if that will lead to too much iron down the road...


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing about the rocks, but I does iron really cause a problem in the long run?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I always thought that the Dario dario needed a heavily planted tank to be comfortable? Have you noticed him ever acting skittish?


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I have two more in a 4 gallon and they are somewhat skittish, but are still busy exploring all the time and do come out to have a look at me quite often. 

This particular fish is not skittish, he comes out and shows off his colors and when I feed him with an eyep-dropper he comes right up and bites it. He is also constantly exploring and looking for food.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm. Interesting. That makes me want to consider putting one in my 2.5, but since it's not going to have any tall or bushy plants, I figured it was out of the question.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Here are some recent pictures.

I removed the dario and added com crs/cbs.

The prealgrass was growing well, then I had a lot die back. I upped my excel dosing and have been adding just a little trace. It's starting to come back.



























Sorry for the mess on my desk.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet tank and shrimp! Some dwarf hairgrass may look good in there.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

The shrimp are so awesome!!! I have two of those guys, but they are so much more fun in a big group like that!


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah i'll consider some dwarf hairgrass- that might look good.

Thanks for the encouragement. The shrimp are fun I have 25 in there, and a couple are berried.


----------



## mark3446 (Dec 10, 2009)

Your rocks look great. The WC on this beautiful tank will handle any iron concerns


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks mark3446. I figured the iron wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Check for copper also, tank looks great! I love these tanks, may have to pick one up some day.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

amazing looking tank! out of curiosity though have any of your dario ever jumped? I want to keep an open top sometimes but am afraid the dario might jump.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow dude, tank is sick nasty.. i want one super bad now.. haha


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks guys.


No, of the three dario that I currently have, none of them have spent much time near the surface, nor have they jumped out. Two more are in a 4 gallon cube that my wife keeps and it is rimless- no top. You can always have jumpers though when there's no lid, I would imagine that a dario might jump if he were being picked on by a larger fish.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

*--*

just wanted to add the iron is in an insoluble form if indeed that is rust. wont leach. I couldn't get that kind of shrimp even if i was willing to pay 50 apiece for them, our lfs has good stuff but not that good wow this tank looks great.


----------



## ashman8080 (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of shrimp are those? I'm trying to set up a tank a lot like that one! Thanks!


----------



## lg0815 (Aug 24, 2009)

thoose are http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/139-Crystal_Red_Shrimp_Caridina_sp.html look at the article


----------

